# directv speed test??



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

so i was doing the speed test on the 4k minis recently and noticed the Arrow is below HD. 2 days in a row. I connected my laptop to the same switch as the genie 2 server and i get "full speeds" (surprisingly) . I was able to restart a program no issues last night but is this a directv issue?

(cable ) modem and router were reset yesterday and i power cycled the gigabit switch. 
i did not power cycle the genie 2 server yet...

here are my supersizing speed test results... (usually is significantly lower but thats another story) 
Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test

is this the directv servers? any one else get a low bar when doing the speed test .


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

I rebooted the genie 2 server same results . The meter is below the HD mark .

Result code 88-240 ...

So far haven't notice any performance issues but usually the bar is past the 4K mark 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

It is a problem with the latest firmware. Everyone with that firmware is getting a reading of zero. But it is working fine (for me at least).


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

b4pjoe said:


> It is a problem with the latest firmware. Everyone with that firmware is getting a reading of zero. But it is working fine (for me at least).


Cool thanks .

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

dtv757 said:


> Cool thanks .
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


It's is broke. It will still be broke in the firmware you are getting this week and will be removed in the next firmware after that before being re done and put back in


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

compnurd said:


> It's is broke. It will still be broke in the firmware you are getting this week and will be removed in the next firmware after that before being re done and put back in


Lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

compnurd said:


> It's is broke. It will still be broke in the firmware you are getting this week and will be removed in the next firmware after that before being re done and put back in


I don't think I've ever seen a working/accurate speed test on anything other then a PC, laptop or mobile phone. The one on my router has been broken for decades (I don't have the same router for decades, I just mean Linksys has never had a working one and I've always had Linksyses (although I think this will be my last) or would it be Linksi? ). The apps on my LG TV that have a speed test show super low speeds too (like ~20Mbps when it should be around ~400Mbps via wireless bridge verified with my laptop). For the 5 seconds I had TVision, that box reported low speeds too.

Accurate speed tests must required some quadruple Phd in particle physics with a minor in biochemistry and quantum mechanics or something to get right since none of these offshore guys seem to be able to implement an accurate one.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

dtv757 said:


> Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Lol. That was the literal explanation they gave


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

The one on my orbi just started working again recently . It didn't work for like half a year lol.



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

SledgeHammer said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a working/accurate speed test on anything other then a PC, laptop or mobile phone. The one on my router has been broken for decades (I don't have the same router for decades, I just mean Linksys has never had a working one and I've always had Linksyses (although I think this will be my last) or would it be Linksi? ). The apps on my LG TV that have a speed test show super low speeds too (like ~20Mbps when it should be around ~400Mbps via wireless bridge verified with my laptop). For the 5 seconds I had TVision, that box reported low speeds too.
> 
> *Accurate speed tests must required some quadruple Phd in particle physics with a minor in biochemistry and quantum mechanics or something to get right since none of these offshore guys seem to be able to implement an accurate one.*


And the same for progress bars that go from 0% to 99% in .4 seconds and 99% to 100% takes 6 hours.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> And the same for progress bars that go from 0% to 99% in .4 seconds and 99% to 100% takes 6 hours.


The one on my HR54 seems to do 0 - 25% for a few minutes and then 26% to 100% in a few seconds.

As a software engineer who used to do a lot of UI, I can tell you progress meters are hard. Look at Windows Update. You'll often get up to 25% and then its time for a reboot and you magically jump up to 100% even though that 25% took all the time.

Even for something simple like copying 1000 files, do you do 1% for every 10 files? do you do it by time? What about % of bytes copied?

By file count won't be accurate if you have 999 100k files and 1 1GB file. Time is impossible to determine on a multi-threaded environment. % of bytes copied may not be inaccurate either since copying a bunch of small files is slower then copying one big one.

On something like the HR54 or Windows update, a progress bar is almost impossible to get right since you're really running a bunch of independent processes.

I'd say most people would expect a progress bar to represent the amount of time left and that never happens.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

I prefer they just show that something is happening instead giving you a time or percentage remaining. On Macs it is common for the progress bar to get almost to the end and it will say "Under a minute remaining" and 20 minutes later you are still waiting.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> I prefer they just show that something is happening instead giving you a time or percentage remaining. On Macs it is common for the progress bar to get almost to the end and it will say "Under a minute remaining" and 20 minutes later you are still waiting.


They invented indeterminate progress widgets for that purpose (i.e. spinning wheel, a progress bar that just goes side to side, etc.), but those are pretty worthless too. 1) you never know when its going to end 2) UI stuff happens in the main thread while work stuff happens in the background thread as to not "lock up" the UI thread. The problem there is if the worker thread crashes, the progress widget animation keeps going along forever.

I'm surprised Mac has that problem. I'm a PC/Windows guy, but I've always had the impression that Apple cares more about nitpicky UI stuff.


----------

